# Host a Laravel website into freebsd ...



## rtsiresy (Apr 5, 2019)

Hello, 
I think the title says it ... how do I host a laravel website into a FreeBSD server, I have Nginx Php mysql, also composer installed in /usr/bin ... 
The website was made on windows ... I tried to copy all the files into the root dir of the server which is */var/website/{APPNAME}*, and I also set up database ... but the thing is I get the error `The stream or file "/var/webapps/IFVM_Website/storage/logs/laravel.log" could not be opened: failed to open stream: Permission denied` when I try to access it via a webbrowser ... so I tryed to set permission of *[APPNAME]* folder to 777 recursivly ... then the website apprears but lots of things are missing ...

so I wonder what should i do? how do I fix the permission related errors ...?? and how do I fix the missing file problem too ??


----------



## usdmatt (Apr 5, 2019)

Don't just randomly change permissions to 777 to try and fix things.

For a start is it /var/website or /var/webapps?

You need to take a step back and make sure all your paths are correct and that everything is where it should be. Then make sure the webserver (probably running under www:www user) has permission to any folders/files it needs to write to). For this I'd usually change the group on just those folders to www and add group write permission.


----------



## rtsiresy (Apr 5, 2019)

so you suggest to give the www a rwx permission???


----------



## rtsiresy (Apr 5, 2019)

usdmatt said:


> For this I'd usually change the group on just those folders to www and add group write permission.


so chown -R root:www [FOLDER] should work????


----------



## SirDice (Apr 5, 2019)

rtsiresy said:


> I have Nginx Php mysql, also composer installed in /usr/bin ...


They're not supposed to be there. None of this belongs in /usr/bin/. How did you install them?



rtsiresy said:


> I tried to copy all the files into the root dir of the server which is */var/website/{APPNAME}*,


Base directory on FreeBSD is typically /usr/local/www. 


rtsiresy said:


> so I tryed to set permission of *[APPNAME]* folder to 777 recursivly


Never, ever, do this. This is NEVER the proper way to fix things. Never do this, not even temporarily for "testing". Did I mention you should never do this? It's worth repeating, never do this.


----------

